# Given that we have so many forums



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Could we add another. I'm thinking "BMW 330d sport touring forum".

Please?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Why ???


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Good suggestion Carlos - i'd be interested ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Can we have a TVR tuscan speed six forum too?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Maybe a little specific :-/ How about an Alternative Brands/Marques forum?

The OT section is littered with threads on other marques, from Civics to 911s to Z4s. Most folk have had and will be having other cars/brands than a TT at some point.

It would be good way of retaining posters who may otherwise move. Plus it may also be a logical marketing step for the forum to forge links and ties with other forums whilst retaining more longer term posters - if that is indeed a forum objective.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

OK then, how about a forum exclusively for the use of the C*** word?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Obviously not. ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> OK then, how about a forum exclusively for the use of the C*** word?


What word's that then, Gary? It's not obvious from the *s


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Maybe a little specific :-/ Â How about an Alternative Brands/Marques forum?
> 
> The OT section is littered with threads on other marques, from Civics to 911s to Z4s. Â Most folk have had Â and will be having other cars/brands than a TT at some point.
> 
> It would be good way of retaining posters who may otherwise move. Â Plus it may also be a logical marketing step for the forum to forge links and ties with other forums whilst retaining more longer term posters - if that is indeed a forum objective.


No response to this I know, but you should consider it as many people, including long termers are moving on to other marques but still quite like it here.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Maybe a little specific :-/ Â How about an Alternative Brands/Marques forum?
> 
> The OT section is littered with threads on other marques, from Civics to 911s to Z4s. Â Most folk have had Â and will be having other cars/brands than a TT at some point.
> 
> It would be good way of retaining posters who may otherwise move. Â Plus it may also be a logical marketing step for the forum to forge links and ties with other forums whilst retaining more longer term posters - if that is indeed a forum objective.


I think it's a great idea


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I'll mention it to Jae


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> OK then, how about a forum exclusively for the use of the C*** word?


Sounds interesting, especially if you could use it in conjunction with the f*** word, s**** word, w*****word and the t***** word as well 

Have I forgotten any?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Sounds interesting, especially if you could use it in conjunction with the f*** word, s**** word, w*****word and the t***** word as well
> 
> Have I forgotten any?


Yes, 'A******e'.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Yes, 'A******e'.  Â


hole or wipe?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> hole or wipe? Â


Cue Vlastan........


----------

